# 2013 VW Jetta Sportwagen TDI Audison build



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Havent posted in a while... I recently picked up a lil VW for economy reasons and decided to do a simple build. As usual I got carried away... the main goal was to achieve great sound, but to be stealth. Everything is completely hidden which makes me think there is something wrong with me for doing what I did... just to cover it up.

Equipment;

Source: Factory w/Nav and a Pure I20
Processing: Audison Bit One
Amp: Audison Voce 5.1 for the tweets/midrange/sub
Amp: Audison Due for the mids
Tweets: Voce
Midrange: Voce
Midbass: Voce
Sub: Hertz High Energy 15"

Alarm/remote start: Compustar Slice W/Drone

Special thanks to the EAS crew for the equipment, support, shop space, & help!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks: More! More! More!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed as I LOVE Vw builds.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Yup totally subscribed. Looks sick.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

In! Sweet beauty panel!


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

that came out badass.


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice original design:thumbsup:


----------



## coogle (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks great nice work . Is the grill one piece or multiple pressed then put together as one ?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

coogle said:


> Looks great nice work . Is the grill one piece or multiple pressed then put together as one ?


I initially did it as 1 piece, but when I decided to do a double press on the outside parts I ended up cutting them into individual pieces to make them easier to work with. 

I had a question on the I20 via pm, but here's how I integrated it...
I basically took it apart to reduce its foot print, then used a 30-pin extension cable. I hid the i20 under my seat and ran the cord to the shifter area and used a "specdock" w/iPhone 5 cable... To make it all work though, I stepped the voltage down on the vehicle to 7.5 volts and wired it off a remote turn on. To get it to actually play I ran an optical cable from it to the Bit One and I am using my Bit One's aux input.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

too bad it doesnt sound as good as it looks. wicked burn on your face dbag. dont worry, some day you will let me stop by and play with it - and tweak the audio too


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Simple install he said lol
Nice panel


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I need to take some petter pictures for you to show off the amps and clean wiring. Your pics up here dont eally do much justice. Good teaser though


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> I need to take some petter pictures for you to show off the amps and clean wiring. Your pics up here dont eally do much justice. Good teaser though


Please do! I suck at the whole photo thingy... Poor equipment and no artistic eye for that sort of thing... we should try to capture the entire build, speakers, ect...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> Please do! I suck at the whole photo thingy... Poor equipment and no artistic eye for that sort of thing... we should try to capture the entire build, speakers, ect...


we can definitely make that happen. Just need you guys to get all settled down so we can start visiting on a regular basis.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help today theoldguy! It sounds better, but I am still not happy with my Audison stuff. I wish it was all back to factory and I still had my cash.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

New shoes. Desperately need to lower it now.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> Thanks for the help today theoldguy! It sounds better, but I am still not happy with my Audison stuff. I wish it was all back to factory and I still had my cash.



Just saw this post now. You are welcome. Extra ears and equipment always help. New shoes look good.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Subscribed to see another's JSW install. Good looking car.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Some more photos and info. 









The stock floor didn't allow for proper ventilation so it had to go... I also needed additional clearance so I constructed a new floor all together.

I used 1/2" square tubing to build the frame of the new floor and covered the entire thing with expanded steel, welding every contact point to eliminate any chance of rattling... next I etched primed the new floor and then covered it with CAE quiet koat http://cascadeaudio.com/car_noise_control/vb_1s.htm to further eliminate any potential for rattles. I then installed 3/8 thick open celled foam to the (bottom) center of the new floor to prevent any damage to the beauty panel below it. I then carpeted both sides with a non-backed breathable carpet. Lastly I repurposed a stock pull handle and riveted it into place. 

The floor is solid and surprisingly light weight. I've had a total of 660lbs on it and it held up perfectly from WA state to WA D.C. and is still going strong.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I was asked how the amps were suspended over the sub, the amps are raised approximately 1/2" of the floor to allow the wiring to run under them as well as the white LED's that light up the sub... they are secured into place with rivset rivets/bolts, but are only mounted on three corners.


I haven't cleaned up the wiring yet, because I am still having several product issues. when/if they get resolved I will make everything pretty.




[/URL
[URL=http://s133.photobucket.com/user/thedavel05/media/400F8603-569C-4306-A714-92AFB610B0B8_zpssabqyg5r.jpg.html]


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The box is just a basic square @ 1.4 cu ft... There is a bunch more air space that could be used if someone wanted to do 2-15's... Hint, hint... You know who you are.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

TheDavel said:


> The box is just a basic square @ 1.4 cu ft... There is a bunch more air space that could be used if someone wanted to do 2-15's... Hint, hint... You know who you are.



I'm not worried about airspace, my concern is fitting the drivers in a 26" cylinder. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'm not worried about airspace, my concern is fitting the drivers in a 26" cylinder.
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


That's a valid concern... When I looked at doing it, I planned on using the 26" cylinder, which easily cleared two of my baskets/magnets and then building it up to match the spare compartment rectangular space, which allowed clearance for the two subs side by side. I may at some point go that route still... But I'm lazy


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Farfrompuken, I added some of your requested info on the floor and the amps above... hope I covered what you were looking for.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Ya man. That was very nice of you to do. I really like your installation do your choice of equipment. How tough is it to press the perforated metal? That is something I want to try on this install but have never attempted it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

It's very easy with a press and the right material... You can even do some things with a bench vise. It is probably one of the more fun things that car audio fabrication has to offer. The SIS/Sonus Benz build has a pretty decent lil how to... I can also share some techniques too if people would like... Or just do a how to write up in the fab section.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

How can I do this without a press? I'm thinking a very thin and soft aluminum is the material of choice. I read the SIS Benz install log and it looked like there were some MDF pieces cut and then the material was just pressed between the wood. You have to router reach edge though to get the metal shape to be correct. A little science is involved it seems.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A vise would do the trick for you depending on the complexity of your shape and the materiel you are working with or you can go this route https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOECG6rxID0 but I haven't tried it and it seems to be a lil caveman like. 

I'll see if I can make time to do a lil diy demo tonight... I will use the most basc of tools or methods that most people have around the house.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Love the way it looks great! 

Where did you get the material for the grill? I snatched something similar from the weld shop, but it isn't transparent enough and is really thick.

Thanks.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Do a quick Google search for expanded aluminum. You might even find a metal supplier locally that has it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I get my stuff from Brian @ MS... 
Raw Materials - Mobile Solutions - USA


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I just realized that I missed this how-2 video on pressed grills. Great video, for those who haven't done it. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mbers/161673-quick-video-stamping-grills.html


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Small update, added a USB port up front for ease of access to the BitOne... No more stretching cables throughout the cabin.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

As previously stated I incorporated a i20 and specdock. Here it is. Feel free to poke fun at the i20 I cannibalized.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice! I'm liking that stealth install.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

As am I, very very clean looking.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! That was one of my primary goals. Stock/OEM appearance, great sound utilizing factory locations, and a little wow factor when I show what's hidden in the floor. The 15 seems to shock people every time and the fact that it is all hidden shocks them even more.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes sir. I'm trying to figure something out in Subaru wagon, and am just hitting a wall with every idea. Might have to dig a little deeper with this kind of inspiration. 

Thank you!


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Nicely done really dig the usb for Bitone too !!!! I run two 5.1k and Bitone


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Buckyibf said:


> Nicely done really dig the usb for Bitone too !!!! I run two 5.1k and Bitone


Two 5.1's! Please post up a build log!

And Chithead, I've got several subaru wagon ideas/pics... My profile pic here is my old wrx...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Wow, is that six subwoofers installed into your old Wrx ?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, but technically there were 8... I had a 6W0 under each of the front seats. I would use those for daily sq or sq comps and would turn the 6 tens on for spl comps or for the hell of it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That my friend is/was very creative on your part. I never would have guessed that many subs would fit in one hatch, and yet still be a viable vehicle.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> And Chithead, I've got several subaru wagon ideas/pics... My profile pic here is my old wrx...


Sent you a PM. Curious what ideas you would have for a 2014 WRX


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Pm responded. 

A little OT, but I think I can thread jack myself. I recently moved from WA to the D.C. area. It seems that homes with nice large garages and or shops are hard to come by out here for less that $750k (in my desired location that is). All that being said, I'm working with what I have for the moment. I'll post more pics as things get a little more setup, but for now here's my little work area (better than nothing, and it's separated from my wood room and garage). Pros and cons with that.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^^. Wow, is that six subwoofers installed into your old Wrx ?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/7145-6-tens-wrx-3.html

ah yes, the old WRX. Was a bit loud with the cheap subs. attached are a couple more pics


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

It cracks me up that you've got exterior shots of my car and I dont. I am not good with the photo game.

I just noticed my bike in the backseat...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

ive got plenty more too. not sure why I still have them. I can email them to you if you like. Or just transfer them over to your laptop next time we meet up. Got some good ones of the exploder and some you sent me or the turino. Can you fit your bike in my trunk?


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> Pm responded.
> 
> A little OT, but I think I can thread jack myself. I recently moved from WA to the D.C. area. It seems that homes with nice large garages and or shops are hard to come by out here for less that $750k (in my desired location that is).


ah welcome to the place of high priced real estate. glad to see you're in the d.c. area as I've always loved your work and maybe now I can get some of it in my jetta sportwagen haha

what area did you move to in particular? I'm in the nova area


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

hes in silver spring. Im in woodbridge/dale city


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

toysoldier3646 said:


> maybe now I can get some of it in my jetta sportwagen haha


Hit me up! I'd love to help and have a ton of ideas!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Time to try and fix this again. BitOne #5, AV Bit In's numbers 5/6... This better be the final fix.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Ooooh look at all that gear, me like.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

REGULARCAB said:


> Ooooh look at all that gear, me like.


When it works, it is great equipment. It's just frustrating how man issues I've had. I know Audison quality is much better than the experience I've had. At least I recognize that the problems I'm having can be fixed and Audison has step in every time to make it right. A+ support from the guys at EAS in Colorado Springs. They are more than on top of their support game as well.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

ooooooh look at all the boxes of broken useless stuff. FAIL


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

theoldguy said:


> ooooooh look at all the boxes of broken useless stuff. FAIL


Fail so hard muhfuckas want to fine me.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Crazy all the issues you've been having. My audison amps have been flawless, though they are older model.

My friend's shop is hertz/audison and besides a few of the first run Bit One's back in the day they haven't seen issues.

Hopefully it's all squared away now!


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

toysoldier3646 said:


> ah welcome to the place of high priced real estate. glad to see you're in the d.c. area as I've always loved your work and maybe now I can get some of it in my jetta sportwagen haha
> 
> what area did you move to in particular? I'm in the nova area





theoldguy said:


> hes in silver spring. Im in woodbridge/dale city


great to see some NOVA VW audio guys  I'm in Woodbridge myself with a '10 JSW

and agreed on the real estate pricing being high


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

kwhitelaw said:


> great to see some NOVA VW audio guys  I'm in Woodbridge myself with a '10 JSW
> 
> and agreed on the real estate pricing being high



Sounds like a mini-meet is in store!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> Sounds like a mini-meet is in store!


y'all should come to the dulles chickfila meets on Fridays and also check out novadubs on facebook, we meet Wednesdays at fairfax town center


shameless plugging and thread jack over haha


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

toysoldier3646 said:


> y'all should come to the dulles chickfila meets on Fridays and also check out novadubs on facebook, we meet Wednesdays at fairfax town center
> 
> 
> shameless plugging and thread jack over haha


You wagen owners should just trek across the country and have a meet here in LA...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

DRTHJTA said:


> You wagen owners should just trek across the country and have a meet here in LA...


from one over populated crap hole to another? not sure there is a light at the end of that tunnel. haha. Also, I dont have a VW so Im out! thedavel would probably do it. Hes driven further for less things.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

How about meeting in the middle? Somewhere in the mountains might be nice and cool.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

like back in Denver where thedavel and I first started out?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

New BitOne and AV BitIn's are installed. Everything works great now! (for now:annoyed

Here are some shots I pulled from my buddies FB account. 



Better shot of the dock.


The magic man, Mr. Turk letting sparks fly while tacking my false floor... me in the back ground, tuning with the BitOne.


Me in all my glory playing around... Cameron in the background keeping it classy.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, Glad to see you got it all worked out in the end.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

while I hope this is the end of all your troubles, history does tend to repeat itself. 

But in the mean time, its time to jump on that white stallion (the torino) build!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Prepping for my inbound Morel SW9's. Hopefully they get me where I need to be.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

That's a really trippy angle, couldn't figure out if it was a cylinder or not. This is the aluminum baffle?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

It's going to be part of the baffle, along with the HDPE it is on, as well as one more layer of aluminum. It'll likely be 1/8" aluminum against the door, three layers of HDPE, the speaker, then the final 1/8" aluminum ring will be on top of the speaker, compressing the basket to the baffle. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Makes perfect sense, and sounds sturdy a hell! Im assuming you are going to bolt everything through?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

That's correct. I may get a little creative there, we will see.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

where did you get that good looking aluminum?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

BGM metals? You've got the receipt.. I am pretty sure that's what it was called though.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

oh yeah. We should go back there and get more. I think a few more 4x8 sheets outta do it!


----------



## Stookie (Aug 9, 2012)

Any pics of the front stage ?


----------



## Stookie (Aug 9, 2012)

I was considering pretty much the same set up but have been put off by board members having issues with Audison kit. Id be interested to see how you get on (quietly hoping its nothing but awesome)


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The latest equipment has fixed my issues, I am good. Audison was very prompt in resolving all my issues.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Stookie said:


> Any pics of the front stage ?













here is his "front stage"


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Stookie said:


> Any pics of the front stage ?





theoldguy said:


> here is his "front stage"



Watch out for theoldguy!

It's all hidden at the moment and will remain that way, even with the Morels, but I will take some pics in the next week or so and post them up. Only because I will have the panels off already.


----------



## sakata (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Small update, more rings completed. 1 day till my new mids arrive! Hopefully I get them in this weekend.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I cant wait to hear your new front side stage. Tuning will be fun


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Did I miss any info on the tweeter stage?


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

REGULARCAB said:


> Did I miss any info on the tweeter stage?


which one? left, right, or center tweeter stage?


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

theoldguy said:


> which one? left, right, or center tweeter stage?


Hell I just figured there would be a pillar stage or something


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Honestly I dont remember where the tweet stage is located. Just have to wait until Dave decides to wake up and serve his country today.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

That happens around 11.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

My tweeter stage is currently in the factory location.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

TheDavel said:


> My tweeter stage is currently in the factory location.



Did you modify the sails at all?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Just a minor amount of modification on the backside... not much. wanted to remain mostly stock looking. DC is pretty high on crime


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa on those rings. Spectacular sir!!!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Some pics of the doors


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am pretty positive that I am no longer going to use the Morels I just bought.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa mama! That is SPECTACULAR work sir!

No go on the Morels? You know I might take them off your hands if they can be "massaged" into the WRX


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

chithead said:


> Whoa mama! That is SPECTACULAR work sir!
> 
> No go on the Morels? You know I might take them off your hands if they can be "massaged" into the WRX


They would come with some nice HDPE/Aluminum baffles! 

I wanted to use them so bad, but I would have to cut up the backsides of my panels more than I wanted. I am bummed. These voce's sound pretty good, but do not comfortably play low enough.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's a bummer. I know how much you really wanted those installed. But, them Voce are really nice. I've heard two installs using those, and am still very impressed.


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2014)

wonder if putting the midbass in an enclosure would improve anything?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

whaler said:


> wonder if putting the midbass in an enclosure would improve anything?


It would have to be larger than I can accommodate behind the panel. I am being lazy and trying to avoid cutting the panels too. I have thought about removing the outer door skins again and placing a larger baffle on the backside of the sheet metal to stiffen things up even more. 

I've had a different thought lately too. I have been thinking about placing the morel 8's under the seat and having them up fire upward running approx 40-400hz, maybe as high as 500hz. Not sure if I will run them with my 6's as a "4-way" setup or if I will remove the 6's and run them in their place. Lots of options. I ran a similar setup in my WRX with some JL 6W0's under each seat and the SQ was right where I wanted it.


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2014)

any chance you could fit the 8"s in some kicks?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought about 8s in the kicks. I have a manual and do not relish the idea of losing my dead pedal... I have 4s in the kicks and that works really well for imaging.

The only issue with placement in the doors is buzzing door panels. 8s fit fine too. I am having a pro look at mine this weekend so I hope to have it sorted. The stand up bass on the Chesky disk (track 27 I think) plays hell with my door panels at volume.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Play that track with the panel off. I might be the regulator, not the panel.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Been there done that. Not the door or anything in it. Push on the panel at the speaker grill and it goes away.

End thread jack...


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2014)

how are you going to end someone elses build thread? thats jacked up.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Huh? I was ending the jacking of his thread...


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2014)

oh, I read it as "end thread, Jack" haha. 

so davel man, any chance you could fit the 8's in the kicks? if all else fails, just use them in the kicks of your torino.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Current mood, F-VW!


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> Current mood, F-VW!



Maybe yours will get flooded this weekend and you can claim total loss?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm with ya Dave


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> Current mood, F-VW!


If it makes you feel better, apparently it's not VW alone. MB, BMW, and some others also have emissions above permissible limits, all diesels though. I guess that's what happens when laws get so stringent that manufacturers can no longer reconcile the performance the consumer wants with the emissions that the government mandates.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Honda just recalled a ton of cars for "transmission programming issues". Riiiiiiiight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Honda just recalled a ton of cars for "transmission programming issues". Riiiiiiiight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup got an appointment on Tuesday for pistons & rings recall,apparently there's an internal oil leak present.It won't cost me anything but alittle of my time and they're providing a loaner.
2011 Accord lx-p


----------

